# What all do y'all cook in your crockpot?



## Arrow3

One of the things me and Jessica got as a wedding present was a nice crock pot....Im gonna break that thing out and cook up some of nicodemus' chilli.....What else do y'all cook in yours???


----------



## Nicodemus

Dumplins`, stew, soup, them thangs are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## captbrian

vegetable soup, 
roasts, carrots, taters, and onions. 
pork tenderloins


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Chili, veggie soup, roast (deer and beef) Cheese dip, cheese and sausage balls.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

peas, beans, soups and stews, chicken, chicken and dumplings, pork roast, pot roast, corned beef and cabbage, gumbo. There is not much you can`t cook in a crock pot.


----------



## biggtruxx

chili,chicken,veggies,everything is possibly cooked in there 
my fav is crock pot mac n cheese


----------



## Muddyfoots

Everything said so far, but don't forget "boiled peanuts". I prefer a pressure cooker, but a crock pot works.


----------



## Robert 31320

We cooked a turkey breast in our's.  Better than any oven cooked one we ever had!


----------



## Arrow3

Y'all put a few recipes on this thread for cooking in a crockpot please.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Try this. Pot or deer roast in crock pot. 1/2 inch of water in bottom. Pour package of dried onion soup mix on top. Set on low. Get home from work and add potatoes, carrots, and whole mushrooms. salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Arrow3

Anyone ever cook a boston butt all day and then shred for BBQ sandwiches??


----------



## Goatwoman

*Crockpot*

I have a recipe for desert.  I will have to find them.  They are great.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Here is a good winter recipe. It might be habit forming. Pour a quart or two of apple cider into crock pot and set on low. When it begins to simmer, add mulling spices and allow to simmer for awhile. Makes a great cold weather drink. The women like a cinnamon stick (sp) in theirs. I like a little dark rum in mine.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Arrow3 said:


> Anyone ever cook a boston butt all day and then shred for BBQ sandwiches??



yep


----------



## redneckcamo

Jambalaya with ragun cajun anduille sausage ......cut the sausage up an fry half an throw half in the pot with some chicken ,deer meat ,hamburger,shrimp or whatever yo favorite meat is........after fryin the other half of the sausage throw it in an add some stock of yo choice an cover the meat an let cook fer all day ...makin sure ya check the liquid level ever once in a while....the only seasonin you need too add is some salt an cayenne pepper because the anduille sausage is gonna mingle an season everything real good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bout an hour before you ready too eat cook a big ole pot of rice an some butter milk biscuits an mmmmmmmm  get too grubbin till you feel the pain then sleep good all night take a nap or just lay there all fat an happy ....... p s if you like it thicker than most you can starch it a tadd !!!!


----------



## Sterlo58

*Ribs*

Put ribs in the crockpot with nothing else. Let them cook all day then throw em on the grill to finish with some BBQ sauce.
Sounds crazy but it works.


----------



## Eddy M.

Arrow3 said:


> Anyone ever cook a boston butt all day and then shred for BBQ sandwiches??



many times-- I use a small amount of RUB and cook on low


----------



## Arrow3

Eddy M. said:


> many times-- I use a small amount of RUB and cook on low



How much water do you put in?


----------



## JWarren

Crockpot ham.....man is that stuff good.


----------



## TJay

We got a "butt" in the crockpot right now.  It is seasoned with salt and pepper, ancho chile powder, and cumin with a couple of cloves of garlic in the bottom of the pot.  Later I'll add some bell pepper and onion and we'll make pork tacos with hominy on the side!


----------



## Eddy M.

Arrow3 said:


> How much water do you put in?



I've done them with no water and with 1/2 cup both turned out fine and you should try the slow cooker liners they are GREAT no messy clean up


----------



## 3ringer

breakfast casserole. Put it on at night and you have breakfast waiting on you the next morning. Breakfast casserole ( hashbrowns, onions, ham or bacon or sausage or all of em , cheese and a dozen eggs). You just layer everything and save the eggs for last. Beat the dozen eggs and pour over everything and let it cook. The smell will wake you up in the morning.

Also we cook mac and cheese in our crock. This makes it easy to take a dish somewhere.


----------



## redneckcamo

*mmm*



3ringer said:


> breakfast casserole. Put it on at night and you have breakfast waiting on you the next morning. Breakfast casserole ( hashbrowns, onions, ham or bacon or sausage or all of em , cheese and a dozen eggs). You just layer everything and save the eggs for last. Beat the dozen eggs and pour over everything and let it cook. The smell will wake you up in the morning.
> 
> Also we cook mac and cheese in our crock. This makes it easy to take a dish somewhere.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that I will have too try !!!!


----------



## jimmy_mac

I put a smoke cured ham in with about a 1/4 cup of water, becareful it will run over from the water in the ham. Cook the ham 10-12 hours and remove it, then put a couple jars of green beans we put up this past summer in it and let them cook for about4-hours. Talk about good eatin with some mashed tators and homemade biscuits, make you go slap your Mama.


----------



## biggtruxx

i gotta 5lb beef roast in there as we speak with taters, onions,celery,carrots, with some apple cider vinegar and beef broth..... gonna be good


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

beef roast, chillie, stews and soups, great for the person on the go, when ya get home supper's ready


----------



## leroy

Mac-and- cheese much better than in the oven. Also dressing is good keeps it moist.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

biggtruxx said:


> i gotta 5lb beef roast in there as we speak with taters, onions,celery,carrots, with some apple cider vinegar and beef broth..... gonna be good



That what I had last night except for the apple cider vinegar, bet that adds a kick! mmmmm good stuff.


----------



## Doyle

I use one all the time.   

As said before - use a liner.  It really helps with cleanup.

Also, don't try cooking just a small amount.  A crock pot needs to be at least 1/2 full before it starts to cook efficiently.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Boston butts, ribs, chicken for dumplings, and lots of dry beans. Crock pot beans are the easiest way to cook dry beans that usually require a long cooking time. I let em cook all night in chicken broth and they are lip smacking good. But with dry beans you do need to add a lot of liquid...they soaks it up. During hunting season the crock pot is your best friend at deer camp. Toss it full, go hunt all day, some back and dinner is ready and waiting.


----------



## specialk

as some have said on this thread-use the liners, they make for EASY clean-up.  You can find them over with the ziploc bags and such.  someone said p-nuts, i cook them in there too, use raw or green w/ plenty salt for several hours.  for boston butt i put mine on the grill for 15 minutes on each side, then place in crock with half gallon apple juice, cook till done the chop up and add sauce.


----------



## fulldraw74

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Everything said so far, but don't forget "boiled peanuts". I prefer a pressure cooker, but a crock pot works.



x2.......


----------



## KDarsey

I got married in 1976 and we got a crock-pot for a wedding present. The crock-pot has lasted longer than the marriage and I was the lucky one.....I got custody of it!    Still using it!
   I make some killer B-B-Q in it,chili,stews, man that thing has been a good'un.
  I'd get married again if I thought I'd get another crock-pot as good as this'un!


----------



## robertyb

I have a 10 lb. boston butt cooking right now.  

Can you say BARBEQUE?


----------



## gadeerwoman

KD, 'everybody' used to get a crockpot as a wedding gift. I can't tell you how many I gave as gifts. At least now most have a removable 'pot' instead of the old one piece jobs. I just got 2 new ones...a small one perfect for cooking for 2 and a larger one that will hold a couple boston butts or 2 slabs of ribs. And they even come in camo now.


----------



## OkieHunter

Just about everything but my hunt'n boots


----------



## jason4445

This is the easiest thing. Before you leave in the morning put a cup of rice in the crock pot, lay four boneless chicken breasts on top of the rice (can use bone breasts but take the skin off to reduce the fat run off in the rice, or can use pork chops but again remove all visible fat), then empty a can of creme of mushroom soup on the meat, and add two cups of water.  Set on low and when you come home and ready to eat at night got chicken and rice with mushroom gravy.  I add a little pepper but you can add whatever seasoning you want.


----------



## marknga

*Cubed Crocked Pot Venison*

Last sunday I thawed out 3 packs of cubed venison (from Dorminey's) and lightly browned each slice. I added a large diced onion to the crock pot, 2 cans Cream of Mushroom soup, 2 cans of water, the browned venison went in next. Seasoned with some Lawry's Seasoning salt, some black pepper and let it "crock away" for about 7 hours. 

Served it on top of Liptons Stroganoff noodles with a dollop of sour cream on top. 

Turned out very good!

Some good ideas on here!


----------



## countrytime

pack of pork chop bottle of italian dressing and a cup of water and let it cook the meat will fall off of the bone.


----------



## mickbear

mick's  chicken corn chowder
2 chicken breast ,cut into small pieces,1 large (family size ) can of cream of chicken soup,1 regular can chicken broth,1 can yellow sweet corn,2 stalks celery,1 large carrot,1 small- onion all chopped fine --salt and pepper --add everything to crock pot cook on low 4 or 5 hours you can also add a can of mushrooms if ya like


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*

Brandon,

Not sure if it was posted yet or not, but take a look at Walmart or a book store and get the book called "Fix It and Forget It"...it is full of great recipes...

I recommend you try the Chicken and Dumplings recipe (I think it is in that book)...once it is cooked, you top it off with canned biscuits and cook for a bit longer and man oh man...the biscuits stay soggy on the outside as you would expect but the inside cooks up fluffy and they sure go down good...

Just a thought if you like chicken and dumplings...prolly work with squirrel too...


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*

Another good one I recalled...not in the book...but take a couple of bottles of Catalina dressing and a jar or two of Apricot preserves and mix it all up real good and put in some skinless, boneless chicken breasts add water until it just covers the chicken (but not too much or it will be way soupy) and cook it for 6-8 hours on low (add water as necessary but some will cook out of the chicken)and then serve up with some rice (the pot liquor is great on the rice)...sweet and sour chicken is the name of the recipe I believe...

Also, a good Friday night and on into Saturday dish...take a whole pork picnic roast or butt roast and put it in the pot and then pour in enough water to where it reaches about a third to half way up the sides of the roast...cook overnight on low (8-10 hours)...when you get up in the morning, drain it and remove the bone (if any) and then shred the meat with a fork and pour in a couple of bottles of your favorite BBQ sauce and mix it up real good...cook it on low for about another 2-3 hours and then it will be lunch time...serve it up on some buns with pickles and chips...eat until sufficiently stuffed and you cannot move anywhere except towards the sofa or recliner...

Last but not least...take a couple of 2 lb boxes of Velveeta and cube it...brown up a pound or two (depending on how meaty you like nachos) of beef or venison (you can cut up some onion and brown it too if you like) and then add black beans and a can or two of Rotel...mix it all together in the pot...pour in some milk for moisture...fire it up on low for several hours and monitor and stir it periodically to avoid scorching and add milk as desired to reach your ideal consistency...after a few hours, serve it up on some Tostitos Scoop chips while watching a good hunting show or ball game and it is pure heaven...

Hope these at least give you some ideas...


----------



## jtdawg

throw some of those frozen meatballs in there.  mix equal parts grape jelly, chili sauce, and ketchup and pour over 'em.  cook on high 5 or 6 hours 'til they get bubbling good.  turn off the crock and let cool down enough to eat and the sauce thicken some (i usually can't wait and burn my mouth)  great for parties!

works good with your favorite bbq sauce too.


----------



## Scotsman

Try this...mmm mmm good!   From my brother-in-law.

We had this today.  Extremely good!!

Take a 3 or 4 pound roast...deer, beef, elk, caribou, moose...whatever you like and put it in the crock pot.  I put a frozen deer roast in this morning and we had it for the evening meal.

Here is the "structured" recipe.

1 3 to 4 lb. roast...deer, beef, caribou, elk, moose
1 16 oz. jar of sliced peperoncini peppers
1 packet of dry Italian dressing mix
bottle of Italian dressing
1 onion thin sliced and cooked in butter until brown and limp
sliced cheese....provolone is good
some hard crusty rolls or whatever you like for sandwiches

In the morning, put the roast in the crock pot and pour the peperoncini peppers(with juice) over the roast.  Sprinkle the dry Italian dressing over the top.  Turn the crock pot on high.

When you get home or 7 to 8 hours later, the roast should be at the falling apart stage.  Shred it apart in the crock pot, mixing up all the peppers and juice.

Saute onions in a skillet....this doesn't take too long.

Cut the rolls, bread, or whatever and brown them in a skillet with butter, put the cheese on one slice, cover with some sauteed onions, add the steaming hot roast, pour on a little Italian dressing, top with remaining slice of bread.  Chow down...this is really some good stuff.  

A cold beer goes good with this, too.



Scott


----------



## teethdoc

How about some of those rabbits in your avatar with a little beer, some potatoes and carrots.


----------



## teethdoc

If times are hard, just throw an old belt or pair of boots in with some italian dressing, and I'm sure it will be pretty good.  It's hard to go wrong in the crockpot.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

macaroni and cheese...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

home made mac & cheese, roast beef and vegetables, taco soup, etc.....


----------



## tinker141

nuttin better than a big ole pot of soup beans and fatback ! Cornbread on the side .


----------



## Jasper

3ringer said:


> breakfast casserole. Put it on at night and you have breakfast waiting on you the next morning. Breakfast casserole ( hashbrowns, onions, ham or bacon or sausage or all of em , cheese and a dozen eggs). You just layer everything and save the eggs for last. Beat the dozen eggs and pour over everything and let it cook. The smell will wake you up in the morning.



Man, that sounds good. Do you mind going into a little more detail on how to do this for those culinary challenged folks like me?  Frozen hashbrowns and uncooked bacon and sausage patties? How much cheese and how long do you let it cook?

Thanks!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster

Brandon,

Throw a couple of packs of round steak medallions (super cheap) and a can of stewed tomatoes in there. Low for about 10 hours, serve with rice and canned vegtable of your choice. Beef short ribs are great in this also.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



Ol' Buckmaster said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Throw a couple of packs of round steak medallions (super cheap) and a can of stewed tomatoes in there. Low for about 10 hours, serve with rice and canned vegtable of your choice. Beef short ribs are great in this also.


 
Now that sounds good...may have to try it out...


----------



## Arrow3

bumping this thread back to the top...there are some great recipes on here....


----------



## BME013

makes me want to get the crock pot out!


----------



## JohnK3

Stole this recipe from pfharris1965:

Cubed, medallion or other venison (about 5 pounds)

2 cans Cream of Mushroom Soup

2 cans Cream of Celery Soup

2 cans of water

1 large onion, chopped/large dice

1 tablespoon Mushroom broth base

Leave in crockpot until venison is done and falling apart.  Serve over egg noodles, like stroganoff.

Another recipe the family likes is to take a pork shoulder (aka Boston Butt) or a small brisket (trim the fat saddle) and put it in with Stubb's marinade and cook until falling apart.  No smokey flavor, but tender, fall-apart goodness.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

JWarren said:


> Crockpot ham.....man is that stuff good.



Amen!!


----------



## nhancedsvt

well last night on wheel of fortune, vana white said that you could even put chicken and bbq sauce in one!


----------



## Paymaster

All I can say about Crockpot BBQ is "if it ain't been in smoke......"


----------



## JohnK3

Paymaster, I agree.  However, when it's raining outside and you can't get the smoker going and you're looking at a shoulder going to waste....ya does what ya can.


----------



## Paymaster

JohnK3 said:


> Paymaster, I agree.  However, when it's raining outside and you can't get the smoker going and you're looking at a shoulder going to waste....ya does what ya can.



Oh I agree with that. Just fun'n with them.


----------



## Keebs

3ringer said:


> breakfast casserole. Put it on at night and you have breakfast waiting on you the next morning. Breakfast casserole ( hashbrowns, onions, ham or bacon or sausage or all of em , cheese and a dozen eggs). You just layer everything and save the eggs for last. Beat the dozen eggs and pour over everything and let it cook. The smell will wake you up in the morning.
> 
> Also we cook mac and cheese in our crock. This makes it easy to take a dish somewhere.




    

I tried this on the weekend crew - and man was it a hit!!
Now I can't wait to try different versions!  I made it with chopped up link sausage & only 6 eggs (ok, I mis-read it) but it was deeelicious!


----------



## GA1dad

My favorite thing to do in the crockpot is venison neck and beans.

Take a small, whole deer neck,,,,,,, add beans of your choice,,,,,,, cover with water and go to sleep. Add water as needed. Start a pan of cornbread and get ready for the most tender venison you've ever tasted.

Before serving, take a spoon and get the vertabra and cartilage out. They will have detatched from the meat and are easy to retrieve.

I've used many beans, and even split peas and haven't found a bad combo yet.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Gatorb said:


> My wife does something called Taco Soup in it thats great...
> we do our chili in it.
> Any kind of chunk of meat ill put in it for a day and shread for barbq.




taco soup is killer!  we do that a lot in the pot...  i like having mine with frito corn chips & jalepenos in it


----------



## sureshot375

Take a pork tenderloin, pour a cheap bottle of bbq sauce over it.  Put on low when you leave for work, pull it apart when you get home and put it on some bread.  It really doesn't get any easier than that.  and its pretty dang good.


----------



## The Original Rooster

OkieHunter said:


> Just about everything but my hunt'n boots



The good thing about a crock pot is that you could slow cook your hunt'n boots and they would be the best hunt'n boots you ever tasted!


----------



## pfharris1965

*Arrow3...*



Arrow3 said:


> bumping this thread back to the top...there are some great recipes on here....


 
Hey A3...I was browsing and found this old thread with some really good recipes in it...now that you have had a few months, what has been your favorite dish in the crockpot?

Just curious because I like cooking in the crockpot and coming home to a meal that is done...


----------



## jimbo4116

Add this to the list.

If you need a lot of grits or cheese grits for a fish fry or the like, a crock pot does a great job of cooking them.

Just start the grits on the range as normal and pre heat the crock pot.  Once the water is boiling transfer to the crockpot. Takes a a couple of hours or so for the grits to cook.

You don't have to constantly stir or worry about the water boiling away in a double boiler.


----------



## Eddy M.

did a Boston Butt last week for Christmas lunch at work --- fixed a Sirloin Tip Roast Tuesday with  a load of carrots onions and sliced potato's man it was good and the second warming of it was even better


----------



## 24tesla

You can also cheat and pick up some of the McCormick's Slow Cooker mixes from the grocery store. They have a good BBQ one for pulled pork. Love my crock pot and use it regularly.


----------



## coachrollo

Rabbit Dumplins yake three rabbits boil for 20 min tear meat off bones add can of crem of chicken to stock bring to a boil take biscuit dough pinch and drop add salt pepper to taste cook for an hour then drop meat in also add boild eggs cut up let it simmer all day and you got a complete meal


----------



## pfharris1965

coachrollo said:


> Rabbit Dumplins yake three rabbits boil for 20 min tear meat off bones add can of crem of chicken to stock bring to a boil take biscuit dough pinch and drop add salt pepper to taste cook for an hour then drop meat in also add boild eggs cut up let it simmer all day and you got a complete meal


 
Man!  That sounds good...


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*

ttt for Arrow3...I know he is creative and prolly has some new recipes he has cooked up...




pfharris1965 said:


> Hey A3...I was browsing and found this old thread with some really good recipes in it...now that you have had a few months, what has been your favorite dish in the crockpot?
> 
> Just curious because I like cooking in the crockpot and coming home to a meal that is done...


----------



## bat

Thanks for pulling this up to the top.  We just got a new crockpot and it's a bigger one so we were looking for new things to try with it.  Just got done experimenting with a butt roast last night before I found this thread and it came out really well.  

I was noticing on some of the recipes where they said to take the fat off of the meat...  do you do this will all types of meat?  If you are just cooking different meats (chicken, ham, beef steaks etc.) do you add a little water or go without it??  
Anyone ever tried a small version of a "low country boil" with the crock pot?  I was thinking of trying this.  Would have to figure out the timing for the different ingredients for the lcb.  I would use Corn, Potatoes, Onions, Saugage and finally Shimp.  I think that is the right order you cook them.  With the fish cooker I think we used 10 mins. on the corn, next 10 more with the pot., next 10 more with the onions, next 10 more with the saugage then finish it off with 5-10 mins. or the shimp turning pink and it is done.  Would have to change this with a crockpot I am sure??


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



bat said:


> Thanks for pulling this up to the top. We just got a new crockpot and it's a bigger one so we were looking for new things to try with it. Just got done experimenting with a butt roast last night before I found this thread and it came out really well.
> 
> I was noticing on some of the recipes where they said to take the fat off of the meat... do you do this will all types of meat? If you are just cooking different meats (chicken, ham, beef steaks etc.) do you add a little water or go without it??
> Anyone ever tried a small version of a "low country boil" with the crock pot? I was thinking of trying this. Would have to figure out the timing for the different ingredients for the lcb. I would use Corn, Potatoes, Onions, Saugage and finally Shimp. I think that is the right order you cook them. With the fish cooker I think we used 10 mins. on the corn, next 10 more with the pot., next 10 more with the onions, next 10 more with the saugage then finish it off with 5-10 mins. or the shimp turning pink and it is done. Would have to change this with a crockpot I am sure??


 
Hmmm...low country boil in a crock pot...googled it and got the following...may have to try that sometime...

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/1030/Slow-Low-Country-Boil99311.shtml


----------



## jettman96

Arrow3 said:


> Anyone ever cook a boston butt all day and then shred for BBQ sandwiches??



Yep... That's how we make our BBQ.  My wife takes some water, onions and bell pepper cuts them up puts them in with a boston butt and cooks all day... come home take out butt and leave a few onions, shred pork add desired BBQ sauce and cook for about another 30 minutes....  

I love her recipe...  Not quite as good as smoked but, it's awesome in it's own way.


----------



## bat

pfharris1965 said:


> http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/1030/Slow-Low-Country-Boil99311.shtml


Thanks pfharris, here is my version of it after reading the link..  guess what I had at lunch...    there are some potatoes and onions down here in there as well.  I shorten up the time a little by doing the corn and shimp a little on the stove and then placing them in the pot for awhile.  One thing I noticed you might want to pull that craw boil pouch(I use one of these instead of doing all the little seasonings you could do), out of there before the complete 5-6 hours cook time.  It was a little heavy on seasoning keeping it in there that long.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



bat said:


> Thanks pfharris, here is my version of it after reading the link.. guess what I had at lunch...  there are some potatoes and onions down here in there as well. I shorten up the time a little by doing the corn and shimp a little on the stove and then placing them in the pot for awhile. One thing I noticed you might want to pull that craw boil pouch(I use one of these instead of doing all the little seasonings you could do), out of there before the complete 5-6 hours cook time. It was a little heavy on seasoning keeping it in there that long. Thanks for the link!


 
Man that looks good!


----------



## Nastytater

Try this one,it turns out pretty good as well.....
     Buy the value pack of Boneless pork chops,First through in the bell peppers and onions with a 1 cup of water into the pot...Low ,after an hour add the porkchops and a few other spices to blend,I usually use cheyenne pepper and  season salt along with 2 teaspoons of honey and 2 teaspoons of lemon joice....Doesn't sound like it would mix,but it smells great together.....After all the spices are let to mix for the next few hours,you'll have something that your tongue will beat your brains out for if you set your plate on your head....


----------



## jmfauver

Sound like we have  a GON crock pot cook book started....looks good


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Pork Roast!!!
3-5 lbs. pork roast marinated in Moore's Teryaki overnight
Place the roast in cooker....surround with chopped onions and carrots.....1-2 cups of H20....and one Onion Soup Packet.....8-10hrs.....ready when ya get home from work!...that of course is pretty much what every one does.......i gotta deer one if i can find my wifes box of recipes.


----------



## Arrow3

I may just have to break out the crock pot here in the next day or so....


----------



## olered

Have yall tried crock pot Lasagne yet?


----------



## KKrueger

I see a few people mentioned Mac-n-cheese in the crockpot. Can someone walk me through this? Sounds good, but I wouldn't know where to start.

Thanks


----------



## Arrow3

Im gonna cook up a mess of chill tomorrow I think....


----------



## Belle

My mom makes some killer back bones.  Put pork back bones or spare ribs & bottle of bbq sauce & cook away.


----------



## MolonLabe88

I stole this from a website....but man this sounds YUMMY......
 -----------------------
Prep Time: 25 minutes
Cook Time: 11 hours
Ingredients:

    * 32 oz. bag frozen hash brown potatoes
    * 1 lb. cooked ham, cubed
    * 1 onion, chopped
    * 1 green bell pepper, chopped
    * 1 Tbsp. olive oil
    * 1-1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
    * 12 eggs
    * 1 cup whole milk
    * 1/2 tsp. salt
    * 1/2 tsp. pepper
----------------------------
Preparation:
Spray inside of slow cooker with nonstick cooking spray. In small skillet, cook onion and green pepper in olive oil until crisp tender. Let cool about 10 minutes. Place one third of the frozen hash brown potatoes in the slow cooker. Add one third of the ham, onion, green pepper and cheese. Repeat layers, ending with the cheese.

In a large bowl, beat the eggs, milk and seasonings until well mixed. Pour over the ingredients in the slow cooker, cover and turn on low. Cook for 8-10 hours, until casserole is set and eggs are thoroughly cooked. Serves 12


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Deer Chili, Deer Taco Soup, Butterfly Deer tenderloin stew, catfish gumbo


----------



## paddlin samurai

is there a crock pot thats better than all the others??


----------



## Misfire270

ham in the crock pot is dang good you can shred it like bbq also


----------



## golffreak

Dang near everything.


----------



## Champtony20

All this talk about mac-n-cheese, but, still no recipe posted!! Who's got a killer combo i can try already???


----------



## DonArkie

few of our favorites in a crock pot

Venison Goulash
1 15 oz can SauerKraut, rinsed in cold water
3 tblspn Vegetable Oil
1 cup Onion, chopped
1 14.5 oz can Diced Tomatoes, drained
1 tblspn Garlic, minced
3 tblspn Sweet Paprika
3 cups Beef Broth, canned OK
1 lb Ground Venison, browned
1 1/2 teaspn Caraway Seeds
3 tblspn Tony's Chacheres Instant Brown Roux Mix
Salt & Pepper to taste
1/2 cup Heavy Cream
Large Spoonful of Sour Cream

Wash sauerkraut in cold water to remove tartness, put into crock pot after rinse. Over medium high heat, heat oil to brown venison in skillet. Add onion, garlic, paprika, & caraway seeds. 
Pour meat mixture into crock pot (setting on LOW). To crock pot: add tomatoes, beef broth, heavy cream, & Tony's Chahere instant roux mix. With large spoon  mix ingredients well. Make sure your setting is on "Low" for the crock pot. Cook for 4 hours, checking every so often  to make sure sauerkraut is moist, if juice get too thick, just add a little water to loosin. Stir to blend. Adjust with salt & pepper to taste

Serve in deep bowls with a spoonful of Sour Cream on top.







Santa Maria Style BBQ Beans w/ Venison

2 lbs of “Betterravia Poquito Beans” or 3 15.5 oz can “Pinto Beans”
1 Envelope Chili Mix
2 Cloves of garlic, minced
½ lb Bacon, diced
1 lb ground Venison or Beef
½ teaspn Black Pepper
2 to 4 teaspns Salt
½ teaspn Dried Oregano
1 ½ cups Tomato Juice
½ Onion, peeled and chopped

Cover beans generously with water, bring to boil & add salt pepper. Turn heat to simmer and cook 2 hours or til tender.(Beans may be soaked to reduce cooking time) Canned Pintos rinse and set a side. In large pot: saute bacon, onion, garlic, and oregano, chili mix, tomato juice & ground meat.  Add beans to mixture and simmer for 1 hour.

For Slow Cookers, use brown venison with chili mix, dried oregano, onion, bacon and garlic in pan. Rest of ingredient can be in slow cooker , just add meat mixture, cook on "LOW" setting all day


----------



## gadeerwoman

*for folks with campers and electricity*

at hunting camp, Walmart and Target have small 2 and 3 unit crockpots that are perfect for camping. You can fix up 2 or 3 different dishes, all in the same base unit....go hunt, fish ...and come back to a full course dinner! I think each one is about 2 1/2 quarts which is fine for 2 folks unless you really pig out.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Crock pot Cobbler

2 - 21oz cans of pie filling. Cherry,peach or apple
1/4 cup softened butter
1 yellow cake mix
1/2 cup chopped pecans

Pour filling in crock pot and spread evenly then in bowl mix cake mix and butter until crumbly and spread over filling sprinkle in nuts. Cook on low 3-4 hours. Serve warm

This is an awesome roast recipe. Put large chuck roast in crock w/1 cup water and 2 cans cream of mushroom soup.11 tsp black pepper cook 8 hrs on med. When you get home from work add 1 packet of lipton onion soup mix cook another 30min - 45 min. You can add more water if your not sure you will get home within 7-8 hours and just thicken w/ corn starch to gravy consistency. 

Little smokies - for party
add 2 packs little smokies 1/4 jar grape jelly 1 bottle bar b sauce . cook  3 hours or so.


----------



## hump1977

Stew beef, carrots, and taters with buttermilk biscuits on the side.....


----------



## shooting50

Arrow3 said:


> Anyone ever cook a boston butt all day and then shred for BBQ sandwiches??



Boston Butt,To much fat for Crock Pot BBQ for my taste, I use a loin roast
 5-6 pound loin roast
add your favorite dry rub I use 
season salt, lemon pepper and Montreal steak seasoning
put dry in crock for 7-8 hours
Take out of crock and pour off broth
Shred pork roast with forks add back to crock
with 1 16 oz. bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce for about an hour or two and enjoy.


----------



## george hancox

I would like a mac and cheese recipe too.Wife is sick and grand kids are not thrilled with my cooking(grandma's is always better).


----------



## 4HAND

*Lima Beans!!*

I soak my beans overnight (for obvious reasons). Then put hambone w/lots of ham, lima beans, plenty of salt & black pepper, & water in crockpot. I fill to brim w/water because I like my bean juice thin. Dice an onion & add to pot. I usually cook on high 4-5 hours, then reduce to low 4-6 hours. Man oh Man!!


----------



## Fish River Fool

I did a google search for mac and cheese and got this one from Paula Deen....I have not tried it but I probably will since mac and cheese sounds great.

Creamy Macaroni and Cheese

Recipe courtesy Paula Deen

Prep Time:
    5 min
Inactive Prep Time:
    --
Cook Time:
    3 hr 0 min

Level:
    Easy

Serves:
    12 servings

Ingredients

    * 2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni (an 8-ounce box isn't quite 2 cups)
    * 4 tablespoons (1/2 stuck) butter, cut into pieces
    * 2 1/2 cups (about 10 ounces) grated sharp Cheddar cheese
    * 3 eggs, beaten
    * 1/2 cup sour cream
    * 1 (10 3/4-ounce) can condensed Cheddar cheese soup
    * 1/2 teaspoon salt
    * 1 cup whole milk
    * 1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
    * 1/2 teaspoon black pepper

Directions

Boil the macaroni in a 2 quart saucepan in plenty of water until tender, about 7 minutes. Drain. In a medium saucepan, mix butter and cheese. Stir until the cheese melts. In a slow cooker, combine cheese/butter mixture and add the eggs, sour cream, soup, salt, milk, mustard and pepper and stir well. Then add drained macaroni and stir again. Set the slow cooker on low setting and cook for 3 hours, stirring occasionally.


----------



## campingnana

I went to get my corck pot mac & cheese recipe and Fish River Fool helped me out! This is the one I use and every time we have a dinner, cookout, anything I am to always bring this, I was told for years. So now its like dont even mention to me I know...bring mac & cheese. But it is so gooood.
Thanks for the help FRF


----------



## Old Winchesters

TTT  for more recipes


----------



## Old Winchesters

Here 's  good one
Bottle of franks red hot wing sauce 
2 t of dry ranch dressing 
mix the top 2 ingredients and heat up in pot
4or5 chicken breast in the crock pot
pour the sauce over the breast 
takes 6 hours on low or 3.5 on high 
throw a little butter in the mixture just before shredding and making your buffalo chicken sammies, is even better with some good quality cheese and mater on top. Use sandwich buns w/ ranch or bleu cheese dressing slathered on...


----------



## trents99

Here are a few I picked off some sites years ago.

*Sweet and sour country ribs*
3-4lbs country style ribs
20oz can undrained pineapple chunks
2 8oz cans tomato sauce
1/2 cup thinly sliced onion
1/2 cup thickly sliced green pepper
1/2 cup packed Brown sugar
1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup tomato paste
2 tbsp Worcestershire
1 clove minced garlic

Put ribs in cooker, mix all others in a bowl and pour over ribs. Run on low for 8-10 hours or until tender.

*Crockpot peaches*
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup Brown sugar
3/4 cup biscuit mix
3 eggs, beaten
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 teaspoons melted butter
2/3 cup evaporated milk
2 cups peach slices
1 teaspoon of cinnamon

Spray cooker with non stick spray. Combine sugars and biscuit mix. Stir in eggs and vanilla. Blend in melted butter and milk. Add peaches and cinnamon. Pour into cooker and cook for 6-8 hours on low.

*Crockpot pineapple stuffing*
1 can crushed pineapple, undrained
1/4 cup evaporated milk
1 cup cornbread stuffing
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup melted butter
3 eggs, beaten

Lightly grease bottom and sides of pot around 3 and 1/2 quarts in size. Combine all ingredients and pour into cooker. Cook on high 2.5- 3 hours. Serves about 4-6.


----------



## blood on the ground

crock pot thread needs to be a sticky


----------



## Swamp Monkey

I know this sounds too simple to be good but it is off the chain good.
1 Roast
1 Stick of Butter
3-4 Jalapenos (whole )
Salt
That's it. 
Salt the meat. Put the roast in the crock pot with the stick of butter on top. Throw the jalapenos in whole and cook on high for 2-3 hours. Then turn down to low and cook until roast is fork tender. Take roast out of crock pot and shred. Serve over rice or with a side of mash taters.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I put in a bag of soup beans and some jalapeno peppers a few minutes ago for supper tomorrow.  Gonna make some cornbread and eat like a king


----------



## doenightmare

I got an easy one that's good,

4-5 boneless chikin thighs
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can of Rotel diced tomatos
1/2 bag of frozen pearl onions
1/2 cup of white wine

Cook about 7 hours on low. 

You can add portabello shrooms if you are feeling frisky. I top with swiss cheese and serve with wild rice.


----------



## lagrangedave

Where I grew up playing golf, on Sunday they would put red hots (red links) in the crockpot add saurcraut then fill it wit beer. When the links bust open they are ready to eat. Steamed buns and spiced mustard. They melt in your mouth.


----------



## Triple C

Made venison stew in crock pot yesterday.  Ate pretty good.


----------



## GrlsHnt2

1) I make chicken for tacos/fajitas. Throw some chicken breasts in there with peppers and onions. I make my own taco seasoning, but you can use the store bought stuff too. Make sure to add salt liberally. Add a touch of water to cover bottom of pot. Let it go all day on low and we have enough to eat off of all week. Use the leftovers in a salad with some black beans. 
2) I make a verde salsa in it too. Tomatillos, onions, jalapeno, Serrano, garlic cloves and S&P. Sometimes throw in a little cumin and coriander. I don't really measure any ingredients, just add based on heat level I am looking for and add spices to taste. Cook about 3 hours, tear in some fresh cilantro and then puree in blender. Good on tacos, fajitas, or add in to casseroles and stews for added flavor.  Pretty doggone good by itself with tortilla chips!


----------



## 270 shooter

Venison shanks with recipie from 35 Whelen:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=740973&highlight=


----------



## antharper

Triple C said:


> Made venison stew in crock pot yesterday.  Ate pretty good.
> View attachment 886975
> 
> View attachment 886976



U gotta share some kind of recipe for this


----------

